# Samplecast - Westworld Competition Winning Entry by David Kudell



## David Kudell (Sep 17, 2020)

Fellow sample library fanatics, this video's for you.

After a lot of requests, I finally put together a short walkthrough of the sample libraries I used for my Westworld entry. There's a couple free libraries in here, along with a couple of my favorite patches.

Sorry it took so long, been busy both writing music and my day job doing video production (got to film a video with Harry Gregson-Williams for Orchestral Tools!)



PS - there's no Spitfire libs in this because I only owned Albion V and OACE at the time, which is more for quiet stuff. Using the Spitfire stuff on new tracks though!


----------



## Cheezus (Sep 17, 2020)

I think it's kind of hilarious you didn't use a single Spitfire library to win the Spitfire competition.


----------



## David Kudell (Sep 17, 2020)

Cheezus said:


> I think it's kind of hilarious you didn't use a single Spitfire library to win the Spitfire competition.


Of course I would have loved to, but only having Albion Tundra and OACE at the time, those softer libraries didn’t fit this score.


----------



## JonS (Sep 17, 2020)

Cheezus said:


> I think it's kind of hilarious you didn't use a single Spitfire library to win the Spitfire competition.


Actually, it makes David even more the perfect person to win since he barely owned any of the Spitfire collection, which I bet going forward he uses all the time!!


----------



## JonS (Sep 17, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> Of course I would have loved to, but only having Albion Tundra and OACE at the time, those softer libraries didn’t fit this score.


David, write more music, come out with more videos!!! Great work!!!


----------



## Loïc D (Sep 17, 2020)

Very nice, and again, very clever use of libraries. No surprise here.


I'd like to know about your audio workflow : how do you blend all those libraries and what's on your auxes and main bus.


----------



## scarkord (Sep 17, 2020)

Loïc D said:


> Very nice, and again, very clever use of libraries. No surprise here.
> 
> 
> I'd like to know about your audio workflow : how do you blend all those libraries and what's on your auxes and main bus.



Ditto - really enjoyed the video and would be keen to hear about blending the libraries too.


----------



## David Kudell (Sep 17, 2020)

I don't do too much to blend the libraries. I've never had too many issues with that.

The OT and Spitfire stuff recorded at Teldex or Air is basically my reference for the amount of reverb. I don't do anything to those tracks. Anything dryer than that I put a send on that track to a reverb bus and increase the send level until the reverb amount matches the OT and Spitfire stuff. For example, CSS I send a bit of reverb because it's a bit dryer. 

The reverb I use is 7th Heaven - not the pro version just the regular. That's it!

(It's a bit more complicated now that I have things grouped for stems, but the basic concept is the same).

As far as mixing, the secret there is try not to mix with the track level, but use your mod wheel to simulate the musician playing softer or louder.


----------



## dedene (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks a lot for your video!

I was wondering (maybe you already posted this somewhere else, in that case my apologies): what was the Westworld prop you were sent as the winner?


----------



## MarcHedenberg (Sep 17, 2020)

Ah, I see that CSB. I click like.

Really nice mix of libraries used. Wouldn't have thought of combining some of those.


----------



## David Kudell (Sep 17, 2020)

dedene said:


> Thanks a lot for your video!
> 
> I was wondering (maybe you already posted this somewhere else, in that case my apologies): what was the Westworld prop you were sent as the winner?


I am excited to find out...I believe it's in route to London and then they will send it to me back in LA.


----------



## dedene (Sep 17, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> I am excited to find out...I believe it's in route to London and then they will send it to me back in LA.



That’s quite a detour from LA to LA! 😁


----------



## David Kudell (Sep 17, 2020)

dedene said:


> That’s quite a detour from LA to LA! 😁


I would have been more than happy to drive over to Ramin's studio to pick up that Vinyl.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Sep 17, 2020)

Haha oddly enough I think your video just sold me on junkie XL brass


----------



## David Kudell (Sep 30, 2020)

To those who have been asking what the prop is, it arrived yesterday!


----------



## Loïc D (Sep 30, 2020)

LA > London > LA 

A larger carbon footprint than the self-driven motorcycle (bomb included)


----------



## David Kudell (Sep 30, 2020)

Loïc D said:


> LA > London > LA
> 
> A larger carbon footprint than the self-driven motorcycle (bomb included)


Yes but receiving physical goods from Spitfire is a rare, special occurrence and totally worth it!


----------



## Yogevs (Oct 3, 2020)

Very cool stuff. Congrats David!


----------



## davidson (Oct 3, 2020)

Nice! You forget that people have to create things like this for productions. I wonder if the original artist knows where his works ended up?


----------



## MaxOctane (Oct 27, 2020)

That doesn’t look like anything to me.


----------

